# Latest Paintings!



## equinewoods (May 14, 2008)

Trying a new style... any opinions?


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

WOW :shock: IT beautiful!!!!


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey! I watch you on deviant art!! Lol


----------



## equinewoods (May 14, 2008)

Haha really? What is your DA account?


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

SickinLove


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Those are just lovely!  Nice work.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

They're VERY nice... but personally, I wouldn't buy or trade for them. Here are my reasons, and these are things you could improve on a bit (if you think you need it):

1. The head... it just looks a bit warped. Not deformed... but warped... like if you had taken a picture, put it on photoshop, and warped it a bit. Maybe too smudged? I dunno...

2. The topline and the neck. They could use a bit less smudging, and a bit more shaping. 

But... well... I couldn't do that for a LONG time... haha...

Do you use a tablet? Or a mouse? Because sometimes that makes a difference in how things end up.

They're great though!!!


----------



## equinewoods (May 14, 2008)

No artist is perfect. But I disagree about your first comment completely. The head on the first horse is oddly angled which could give a "warped" effect. This style is not realistic so things are not going to be perfect. Thanks for your critique? :?: :|


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

I like em! I think the smudging and style is awesome. I still wish I could draw horses better... 

Some styles just aren't for everyone...


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

No, I'm not expecting things to be perfect. Not in the least bit. But there's a difference between having something perfect, and having something that is at least of decent quality. You have the body down. You're GREAT at it. I just look at it and can't help but admire it. I had a couple of things to critique (that I think a lot of artists could work on). Most good artists WILLINGLY take critique, perhaps explain a bit why it's a certain way, and then try and improve.

Personally, I really like your older style, because it looks more real, and it's less warped. These tend to be very oversmudged, giving it the appearance of a horse that was drenched in oil. It'll take a lot longer, but will most definately be worth it if you could take the time to add a bit more detail here and there, and less over-smudging.

You have ENORMOUS amounts of talent. I seriously can see you getting commisions in the near future to paint all sorts of people's horses. But... just like everyone else, you have some things to work on.

Perfection is the goal. Professional artists don't say "things aren't going to be perfect" or "no artist is perfect", because you AIM for perfection. Doesn't mean that you'll hit it, but at least you'll try your hardest for it, instead of doing half-jobs (not that you DID any half-jobs here) and then put up "no artist is perfect" as an excuse.

You can choose to dismiss my critique... or you could choose to accept it, and try and work better.

Hey... I'm trying. I'm no where near where you are. Colors hate me for some odd reason. But at least I aim for perfection, and take in all the critique that I can get, instead of just saying "no artist is perfect" and leave it at that.


----------



## equinewoods (May 14, 2008)

I am not dismissing your critique it just came off a bit rude, and back handed which may just be because I am reading it and I am not talking with you in person to hear your tone. 

Perfection is not my goal. My goal is to show emotion and personality in my paintings. If I aimed for perfection my paintings wouldn't stand out and be different, they would just blend in and look like every other painting of a horse. 

I think a painter's goal is to accomplish what the subject stands for. We all have goals for ourselves and mine is different from yours. I like giving my horses personality, emotion and an awkwardness that makes them different. I also like to try new things. I change my style often to try and be a well rounded artist.

Art is subjective. You may like one thing and hate another but the point is that no one is the same, and no one is going to like the same things. 

Also, when you give a critique the objective isn't to be rude it's to be informative. I would have taken your critique MUCH better if you didn't given me a back handed complement (or what I suspect as a back handed complement) :

(first post)



> They're VERY nice... but personally, I wouldn't buy or trade for them.


(second post)



> But there's a difference between having something perfect, and having something that is at least of decent quality.





> Doesn't mean that you'll hit it, but at least you'll try your hardest for it, instead of doing half-jobs (not that you DID any half-jobs here) and then put up "no artist is perfect" as an excuse.




Thank you for your point of view and critique, I respect it but differ from it.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok... I'm so sorry if I came off a bit rude. I really was not attempting to be rude, angry, or anything similar.

I understand what you mean by not wanting something like what YOU'RE calling "perfect". What I mean by perfection isn't a photograph looking image. This is what I mean:

These pieces of art aren't photographs, yet, the artist doesn't just throw something together, and then say "oh... sorry for bad quality, artists aren't perfect". No... she goes for the best quality she can, working VERY hard to get it nice.

Here's a different style, and yet... they don't just throw something together, they work very hard to get it right.

Once again, another style but the same amount of effort exerted.

This one may not look like a lot of work was put into it, but in actuality, it took a long time of practice to make it "perfect".



By "perfect", I don't mean photography with pens and pencils. What I mean is something that has gone through MANY trials, something that has taken hours, days, and so on to make it as good as possible. It can be any style. As long as effort was exerted.

You've got a good style. But, just like every beginning artist, it needs work.

Now, you can either just dismiss me completely, or you can be good enough to take just a bit of critique. 

You need to know that in the real art world, people don't just scream "IT'S BEAUTIFUL" in your face. People truly critique it, tear it apart, until you feel like you have nothing less. But in those situations, you have two choices. Be stubborn, and continue painting/drawing the exact same way, and end up ruining some talent. OR, you could learn from what they've said, and try and improve your work. Even if you don't think it needs improving. 

Either ignore this, or learn from it. Because I won't post any more on here. But for anyone else who sees this, be forewarned that if you post art or photography up on here, I WILL critique it, unless you say "no critique".


----------



## equinewoods (May 14, 2008)

I am not dismissing your critique, but It really offends me that you claim I don't put "effort" into my work. It's clearly evident that I do. My work isn't half-a**ed (as you are making it out to be) and I put a lot of time into everything I do. I also do not consider myself a "beginning artist" I have been doing this for a long time, and feel that I have accomplished a lot. I do take critique well, but I don't take rude compliments with hidden agendas very well.

Your first comment made me believe that you where looking for perfection in anatomy, much like George Stubbs work. My work is a middle ground between George Stubbs and the first artist you have posted, Penelope Plumb. It's got a realistic/cartoon-ish feel with vivid colors. I would also like to point out that the two paintings above are portrait/profile paintings, they are not complete paintings like most of the examples you posted. 

The art world isn't what you make it out to be. It isn't filled with rude, cynical people it's filled with intelligent, and talented people who comment and critique in a positive way that makes an artist want to improve. Of course you have a few "debbie downers" but it's only a small percentage of the population. Maybe you should check out deviantart, and see that the art world CAN be nice.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

I was on deviantart. I still am. And I've said several times that I'M no real expert. But... if someone can't take critique, it's not suddenly MY fault.

The only "agenda" I ever had was to help you get better. Not make it seem like your standards are ultra-low. Trust me... I've seen some pretty BAD works from people who "claim" to be professional.

One thing about DA... it really IS NOT the art place. In fact, it's kind of the opposite. Yes... there are a lot of great artists on there. But it's not the "real" art world. All that most people say on there is "I love your work!" and so on. And if someone does get critiqued, half of THOSE people end up yelling, saying that everything is perfectly fine (kind of like what you were doing).

I'm sorry if I EVER made it sound like your works are horrid. I really was NOT trying to say that. But what I was trying to say is that you DO need to work on a few things. Everyone does. But you could either say "sure... I'll try", and leave it at that, or you could do what you're doing now.

I'm through here. You may say that you're not "dismissing my critique", when in actuality you kind of are.

You're a good artist. But good artists also listen when someone gives advice.


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

In some sense I agree on both takes. I do agree that in the art world people can be harsh and rude. But thats why we have strong willed artists that are willing to stand up for their art. But I would like to believe that is not what FVG was trying to be. Although, from what I saw towards the end, she was stating that the art had no effort put into it. I agree that the art needs work. Everyone's does. I'll be one to say it!! But I also believe that EW is trying to bring out a different style then what FVG is looking for. I don't think the first critique came off as rude. I think that was just her opinion on art, and what she likes. Anyway thats just my .02 cents! Either way, I love the art and the style, but I agree every artists needs work. But I disagree that EW ever claimed her art to be perfect...or even that good. 

:roll: :?:


----------

